# fer la volta a la mançana



## blue_star

jo volia saber si en català es correcte dir 'fer la volta a la mançana' o bé s'hauria de dir 'fer la volta a l'illa de cases?'
ho dic xq 'mançana' apareix al diccionari.


----------



## DeBarcelona

Si apareix al diccionari, bé s'ha de poder dir.
[en DeBarcelona busca al diccionari]
Veig que només contempla el significat de "poma", com a varient dialectal. Per tant, no podries dir allò.

"mançana" com a "illa de cases" deu ser un castellanisme.

De totes maneres, si trobes que "illa de cases" és massa llarg, pots dir simplement "illa".

Pregunta per als anglesos: podeu dir "apple" per a referir-vos a "illa de cases"? No surt al meu diccionari però em sona haver vist "the big apple" per a referir-se a Manhattan.

Question for the english ones: may you say "apple" to mean "isle of houses"? It doesn't appear in my dictionary but it rings a bell to have seen "the big apple" to mean Manhattan.

[edito]
Crec que aquí hi ha la resposta: http://www.barrypopik.com/index.php...summary_why_is_new_york_called_the_big_apple/


----------



## megane_wang

Hola blue_star,

Crec que senzillament el paral.lelisme no és estrictament vàlid. 

"Dar una vuelta a la manzana", seria "fer una passejada", "fer un volt"...

Salut !


----------



## ernest_

Hola blue_star i megane_wang

La paraula “mansana” se la va inventar l'urbanista català Ildefons Cerdà i significa “masia de ciutat”, ja que originalment en el Pla Cerdà de 1857 els blocs de cases, o “mansanes”, havien de ser oberts (no tancats pels 4 costats com les van acabar fent) amb àmplis espais verds. Encara que no surt al diccionari es pot veure que aquesta paraula surt al DOGC i a molts documents oficials, tot i que jo crec que el significat original s'ha “bastarditzat” i ara s'utilitza merament com a sinònim d'illa de cases, però ja et dic que originalment només designava un tipus específic d'illa de cases.


----------



## DeBarcelona

Llavors, això que sembla un castellanisme en realitat és un catalanisme  Potser caldria pensar de normativitzar la paraula.


----------



## megane_wang

> La paraula “mansana” se la va inventar l'urbanista català Ildefons Cerdà i significa “masia de ciutat"


 
Hola !

El meu comentari no entrava a avaluar si "mançana" és correcte o apropiat. Però "fer una volta a la mançana" sembla un calc del castellà (i ara resulta que deu ser un calc d'anada i tornada  ).

A vegades pretenem trobar traduccions "directes" de castellà a català, només perquè "s'assemblen molt", però amb això no n'hi ha prou. Si féssim el mateix amb una frase com "N'hi ha per llogar-hi cadires", el marc cultural on es va originar existia, idèntic, per als castellanoparlants, i "Esto es como para (digno de) alquilar sillas" és una frase correcta. Per tant, és comprensible i correcta... però això no vol dir que sigui la recomanació preferida a l'hora de traduir "N'hi ha per llogar-hi cadires", oi?  . Ni més ni menys que això.

Salut, Oh, habitants de mançanes de tot el món !!


----------



## DeBarcelona

Però quin problema hi ha a dir que vas a fer una volta a la mançana? No vol dir literalment això?


----------



## megane_wang

> Però quin problema hi ha a dir que vas a fer una volta a la mançana? No vol dir literalment això?


 
Què diantre: si algú ho pregunta, dic jo que té algun problema, no??? Confesa-ho, al segón post tú tampoc no les tenies totes, eh??    

Siau !


----------



## Xerinola

Hola:

Jo entenc per "fer la volta a la mançana", fer la volta a una illa de l'Eixample concretament.
Una altra cosa és si mançana és correcte o no (en aquest sentit utilitzat), tot i que sembla que sí segons l'Ernest.
De totes maneres, "fer la volta a l'illa" no em sembla gens malament.

X:


----------



## DeBarcelona

megane_wang: el problema que tenia jo és que no sabia si "mançana" era un castellanisme o no, i suposo que aquest devia ser el problema del qui ha fet la pregunta.

Vist que no és un castellanisme, "fer una volta a la mançana" hauria de ser correcte, menys que sigui una frase feta amb un significat totalment dieferent al que sembla tenir.


----------



## riopornollorar

Hola! 

Recentment m'he hagut d'informar sobre la construcció de l'eixample barceloí i voldria fer alguns petits aclariments sobre el tema mançana. Segons tinc entès la paraula "manzana" en castellà ja s'utilitzava com a sinònim d'illa de cases molt abans que Cerdà comencès a fer-ho per referir-se a les illes que projectava per a l'eixample barceloní. Des d'aquí, la paraula va ser adoptada en català per referir-se a les illes de l'eixample particularment i, per extensió, a una illa de cases en general.

D'altra banda, la paraula mançana com a sinònim de poma, la fruita, per molt que sembli un castellanisme, és perfectament correcta i acceptada per l'IEC. De fet, a Lleida, per exemple, és la paraula que s'usa habitualmet.

El que crec que no està acceptat és precisament l'ús de mançana com a illa. Al marge de si creieu que s'ha d'acceptar o no (en la meva opinió tant si ve del castellà com si no, el llenguatge és viu i no te sentit que les acadèmies vulgin fosilitzar-lo no acceptant expressions corrents... bé això ja és un altre debat) el que sí que s'em fa molt estrany és quan algú, per ser més correcte en català parla de "poma" per parlar d'illa de cases. "És a prop, a dos pomes...". Què hi dieu?

I, per cert, finalment, The Big Apple no te res a veure amb illa de cases.

Salutacions a tots,


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  En anglès, apple no pot significar "mançana, illa de cases".  A Nova York, hi havia (potser hi existeix encora?) un estadi de carreres de cavalls molt important en Estats Units, i el cavall que guanya(va) en aquest estadi es considera(va) el millor.  El seu "apodo" era "a gran poma" perquè la forma de la pista es (era) d'una poma.  Es dir, tots els cavalls van a la Gran Poma a guanyar... Després es va convertir en el nome de la ciutat.  Ara ningú (que no s'interessa al mon de cavalls) sap d'on vé el nome, i es simplement sinónim Nova York.  No sabia que es podia fer servir la paraula "mançana" o com fruita o com illa de casa en català.


----------

